# Wo genau liegt der Unterschied zwischen PC und MAC?



## FLASHStyler (24. Februar 2003)

Ich mein ich bin ja nicht doof, aber ich würd mal gerne wissen wo genau der Unterschied zwischen PC und MAC liegt?


----------



## lexi (24. Februar 2003)

http://www.com-4-web.de/apple/macworld/mac_vs_pc.html

KANN MAN ÜBER GOOGLE FINDEN! ARGS! GRRR!  :denken:


----------



## El_Schubi (24. Februar 2003)

der unterschied zwischen pc und mac liegt darin, daß der schnellste mac halb so schnell wie der schnellste pc ist, dafür aber das doppelte kostet. außerdem stürzt ein mac ab, wenn man ein usbgerät während des betriebs entfernt. 

okok ich gebs ja zu ich mag keine macs, aber jetzt mal ernst: 
falls du dir überlegst einen mac zuzulegen solltest du dir genau überlegen wozu du ihn einsetzen willst. der grundsatz: "wenns um grafik geht, nimm nen mac" gilt nämlich schon lange nicht mehr. sehr gut zu sehen an diesem beispiel: <a href="http://www.digitalvideoediting.com/2002/07_jul/features/cw_macvspc2.htm"> klickediklack </a>

naja und beim 3drendering ist der mac sowieso ganz hinten....

mfg el


----------



## dfd1 (15. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von El_Schubi _
> *der unterschied zwischen pc und mac liegt darin, daß der schnellste mac halb so schnell wie der schnellste pc ist, dafür aber das doppelte kostet. *


Naja, das stimmt so nicht ganz. Ein MAC hat die halbe, oder heute 1/3 der Tacktfrequenz eines Pentium bzw. AMD-Prozessors. Aber er kann in der gleichen Zeit ca. 4x soviel Rechnungen lösen, weil die Prozessorstrucktur viel besser ist. Ein normaler AMD oder Pentium-Destop-Prozessor ist immer noch nach dem alten 468x Modell aufgebaut. Also: Ein 1GHz Mac ist umgerechnet ein 4GHz Pentium-Prozessor.
Preis: Das ist in Europa leider so, aber in Amerika kosten sie etwa gleich viel. Ist auch bei den Benchmark-Pages zu sehen


> *
> außerdem stürzt ein mac ab, wenn man ein usbgerät während des betriebs entfernt. *



Diese Erfahrung hab ich nie gemacht... Hatte damit nie Probleme.


> *
> falls du dir überlegst einen mac zuzulegen solltest du dir genau überlegen wozu du ihn einsetzen willst. der grundsatz: "wenns um grafik geht, nimm nen mac" gilt nämlich schon lange nicht mehr. sehr gut zu sehen an diesem beispiel: Klickediklack*


Mac ist nach wie vor das Beste für Aufwändige 2D Grafiken. Beweisen übrigens auch die Benchmarks, wenn du es richtig liest.



> *
> naja und beim 3drendering ist der mac sowieso ganz hinten....
> *


Das stimmt. 3dRendering kommt rein auf die Tacktfrequenz an, jedenfalls solange AMD und Pentium nicht eine neue Prozessor-Architektur für Desktop-PCs auf den Markt bringen. Und wer renderet 3DGraphiken

MFG dfd1

PS: Bei mir zuhause steht kein MAC, sondern ein normaler Windwos-Rechner mit Windows XP darauf. Ich hab nicht zu viel Geld, um mir einen MAC hier zu kaufen, oder rüber zu fliegen und ihn mir dort zu kaufen ;-)
Zudem mach ich zuwenig Graphik, das es sich überhaupt für mich lohnen würde. Aber wer weiss

//edit
Noch etwas: Das OS für MAC ist auch auf einen MAC zugeschnitten. Da bei Microsoft alle Arten von Konfigurationen möglich sein müssen (sonst schreit wieder jeder wegen Marktbeherschung) kann es nicht spezifisch erstellt werden. Das ist bei MacOs ein Vor- und Nachteil.


----------



## Ossi (20. August 2003)

http://www.apple.com/de/powermac/


----------



## Alexander Schuc (20. August 2003)

Hallo.

PC und MAC sind 2 verschiedene Plattformen. In einem Mac sitzt ein PowerPC Prozessero (Glaube verwenden die von Motorola, oder IBM. Egal, tut jetzt nichts zur Sache.)
Die PowerPC-CPU ist ein RISC Prozesser.
RISC -> Reduced Instruction Set Computing
Unsere Intel-kompatiblen CPUs sind alle CISC-CPUs.
CISC -> Complex Instruction Set Computing

Dadurch lassen sich schonmal die Unterschiedlichen Taktfrequenzen erklären. Die RISC CPU hat einen kleineren Befehlssatz, eine kürzere Laufzeit eines Befehls, kann also schneller einen Befehl abarbeiten.



> weil die Prozessorstrucktur viel besser ist.


Wie man es nimmt. RISC hat seine Vorteile, CSIC hat seine Vorteile.


Mfg,
Alex


----------



## Dario Linsky (24. August 2003)

> Noch etwas: Das OS für MAC ist auch auf einen MAC zugeschnitten. Da bei Microsoft alle Arten von Konfigurationen möglich sein müssen (sonst schreit wieder jeder wegen Marktbeherschung) kann es nicht spezifisch erstellt werden. Das ist bei MacOs ein Vor- und Nachteil.


Sorry, aber das Argument kommt mir irgendwie etwas komisch vor...
Ein Betriebssystem ist i. d. R. eigentlich immer auf das System zugeschnitten, auf dem es laufen soll - sonst kann es auf der Hardwareplattform überhaupt nicht laufen. 



> außerdem stürzt ein mac ab, wenn man ein usbgerät während des betriebs entfernt.


Das tut Windows 98 auch. 

Zusammenfassend lässt sich aber ganz einfach sagen: Ein Mac ist einfach anders aufgebaut als ein PC und deswegen fällt der Umgang damit auch etwas anders aus.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. August 2003)

Wenn Mittlerweile ein "Großteil" (man achte auf die "") die Macs verschrottet und auf PCs umsteigt, gibt mir das zu denken, soviel zu Mac und das richtige für 2D.

Der Mac hat zwar ein besseres Speichermanagment, aber eine zu "versteifte" Systemarchitektur, die kaum Änderungen für den Anwender zulässt.

Mehr möchte ich dazu lieber nicht sagen, auch wenn ich jjetzt noch einiges sagen könnte.


----------



## Dario Linsky (24. August 2003)

> Wenn Mittlerweile ein "Großteil" (man achte auf die "") die Macs verschrottet und auf PCs umsteigt, gibt mir das zu denken, soviel zu Mac und das richtige für 2D.


Das hat nun nicht unbedingt etwas mit besser oder schlechter zu tun, sondern IMHO eher mit der Vermarktung des ganzen, bei der IBM und Microsoft ganz einfach von Anfang an die besseren Karten hatten - das bedeutet aber nicht, dass Apple schlechtere Rechner produziert.
Ausserdem hat Apple ja mit MacOS X das Betriebssystem überarbeitet und es bleibt abzuwarten, ob sich die Macs nicht doch noch mal auf dem Markt erholen. Netscape war ja auch mal eine ganze Zeit lang "off the window(s)".


----------



## Eisbaer (21. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Dario Linsky _
> *Sorry, aber das Argument kommt mir irgendwie etwas komisch vor...
> Ein Betriebssystem ist i. d. R. eigentlich immer auf das System zugeschnitten, auf dem es laufen soll - sonst kann es auf der Hardwareplattform überhaupt nicht laufen. *



Sagen wir es mal so, der Rechenr (Hardware) und das OS (Software) harmonieren besser miteinander weil es aus einer Firma kommt, das meinte er wahrscheinlich mit zugeschnitten. Und das würde ich auch bestätigen. Da Microsoft keine Rechner baut sondern nur das OS und andere Software ist es schwieriger ein sicheres System zu machen den Windows muss mit allen möglichen Boards Funktionieren sowie anderer Hardware wie Soundkarten usw.


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Januar 2004)

Was ist eigentlich die letzten 2 Monate los?
Alle glauben 5 Monate alte Threads aus dem Keller graben zu müssen und eine Antwort auf Fragen geben zu wollen, die längst niemand mehr wissen will, weil schon beantwortet.

Es gibt aber viele neue Fragen, die eher Antwort brauchen ....

Sorry, vielleicht trifft es den Falschen.
Aber das ist doch hirnrissig ...
Den guten Vorsatz in allen Ehren ...


----------



## kurtparis (19. Februar 2004)

sorry ich kann mir nicht verkneifen noch eine kleine anmerkung hinzuzu fügen.
Ich kann ja verstehen dass viele sich lieber einen PC kaufen weil sie (wenn auch nicht mehr viel ), billiger sind. Was allerdings PC fans und damit (meistens) Windows benutzer zum nachdenken anregen sollte ist:
Windows sowie MacOS kosten beide ca 150 EUR, wenn wir annehmen dass 95% aller Compis damit und nur 5% mit MacOs laufen und weiter dass Apple einen Teil der System-entwicklungskosten auf den Preis der Geräte aufschlägt bleiben immer noch fast 20x150 EUR=3000 EUR. Das heisst, da ja kaum ein Mac 3000 EUR oder mehr kostet, dass entweder Apple seine Maschien verschenkt oder Microsoft einen Riesen reibach macht. Und dass mit einem OS dass, ultra hässlich ist und nur so von Sicherheitslücken strotz, und die Viren gibt's dann gratis dazu! Ich selber hatte auf meinem Mac von 1999 -ohne Antivirus-  noch nie einen, aus dem einfachen Grund ... weil es für MacOSX gar keine gibt. Konklusion: Sich einen PC kaufen weil man wenig Kohle hat o.k. ,Microsoft verteidigen -ganz schön blöd! Das Bill sich nicht noch mehr die Taschen vollstopft liegt evtl. auch daran dass es Gott sei Dank immer noch die kleine Konkurenz gibt.


----------



## Danies (2. Mai 2004)

*Unterschiede*

Hi!

Für mich als ganz normaler User, denn ein Crack bin ich nun wirklich nicht, sind dies für mich die wichtigsten Unterschiede:

Mac:
keine Virus-Probleme  
teuer  
Die Grafiker, DTPler und Druckereien sind grossenteils immer noch auf Mac fixiert.
bedienungsfreundlicher (Compi for Dummies)

PC:
viele Virus-Probleme  
sehr günstig
grössere Software-Auswahl
schneller (z.B. Datenbanken, Grafikverarbeitung)

Das ist mir so auf Anhieb in den Sinn gekommen.

D.


----------



## Shinichi (22. Juni 2004)

*Was is denn mit Zocken?*

Ihr redet hier immer von 2D und 3D Grafik. Das wichtigste Kriterium ist für mich ob man mit dem Teil zocken kann. Das bischen tippen und malen kann man mit jedem Gerät oder? Die guten Spiele laufen leider alle nur auf Windows Rechnern.

Ich habe noch nie n MAC gehabt  aber ich glaube das wenn da alle Games laufen würden gäb es viel mehr MACs auf dieser Welt.

Außerdem die vielen Viren und Sicherheitslücken haben ja wohl ehr was mit Windows als mit dem PC zu tun oder? Also mit Linux hatte ich noch nie n Virus.


----------



## rah (23. Juni 2004)

Moin allerseits…
Das sind meine Argumente, die für einen Macintosh sprechen:

- bisher nur 1 () Virus (Trojaner im mp3-Format) für Mac OS X
- Macs laufen erfahrungsgemäß länger als PCs (beim PC braucht man für Updates immer irgentwelche neue Hardware, damit alles funktioniert)
-PCs sind insgesamt teurer (jawohl, denn wenn man alle Reparaturpreise, Zusatzsoftware etc dazuzählt kommt man schnell auf höhere Preise als beim Mac)
-Macs sind benutzerfreundlicher
-die Prozessoren in den Macs sind zwar nicht so schnell getaktet wie Pentiums etc aber trotzdem sind sie meist genauso schnell bzw. noch schneller (z. B. in Photoshop); (zur Info: es werden demnächst wahrscheinlich PowerMacs mit 2 G5 Prozessoren (64 Bit) zu je 3.0 GHz auf den Markt kommen; aktuell liegt man bei 2x 2.5 GHz)
-nahezu 80% der im Kreativmarkt arbeitenden Anwender benutzen Macs (Profis)
-es gibt viele große Spiele, die auch für Macs geschrieben worden sind
-Macs sehen besser aus (hahaha)


Ich sehe für mich keinen Grund vom Mac auf einen PC mit Windows umzusteigen…………;-) 
schön tach noch


----------



## tzippy (28. Juni 2004)

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. und die neuen eMacs sind im Preis- Leistungsverhältnis nun wiklich nicht mehr zu toppen.
WEr einmal an eineem Mac saß....aber ihr kennt das ja.


----------



## rah (28. Juni 2004)

...

Wir Mac-User sind zwar nur 5% der gesamten Computerbenutzer, aber dafür sind wir die 5% mit den geileren Teilen;-) 

rah


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Juni 2004)

Tut mir Leid, ich habe seit den letzten Beiträgen *sarcasm on* das unbestimmte Gefühl *`sarcasm off*, das nur noch unsachliche Meinungen verfasst werden.

Mal zum Vergleich:

PowerMac G5 1800 DP
256 MB RAM
80 GB Festplatte / Combo Drive
Gigabit Ethernet
64MB nVidia GeForce FX5200 Ultra, 3xUSB2.0
2 FW 400, FW 800,
56k Modem,
Airport-ready
Mit Apple Pro Tastatur & Maus
OS X.3 Panther, iLife
Preis: 1.939,- Euro (ein 'günstiger' Mac)

Ich habe mir einen PC zusammengebaut mit
AMD Athlon 3400 XP / FSB 400
1 GB RAM
Surround/THX Sound
Gigabit Ethernet
10/100 Mbps Ethernet 
128 MB nVidia GeForce
6x USB2.0
2x FW 400
Windows XP SP1
MS Natural Pro
Logitech MX 510
200 GB SATA RAID
Preis: ca. 1.600 Euro

Wer mir jetzt das Märchen mit Macintosh=günstiger erzählen will, den lache ich aus. Um es noch einmal klarzustellen, ich mache Macs nicht schlecht (ich arbeite auf Macintosh und PC-Systemen und kenne mich mit beiden Systemen sehr gut aus).

Die Usability-, Design-, Preis-Märchen sind seit Jahren überholt.
Man sollte sich mal die interessanten Gehäuse für PCs anschauen, Windows ist nicht schwerer zu bedienen als das Apple OS und die Preise unterscheiden sich nicht wirklich grossartig. Die Leistung ist vergleichbar. Die Stabilität ist vergleichbar.

Tatsächlich ist die Systemsicherheit höher und die Viren/Wurm/Trojaneranfälligkeit  niedriger als bei windows - aber das läßt sich anhand der größeren Userzahl mit Windows erklären. Apples OS 7-9 ist 'a pain in the ass', gerade als Poweruser stößt man hier schnell an seine Grenzen. OS X ist ein echter Fortschritt - aber nur wegen dem Unix System.

So, aber PC =/= Windows !

Ich habe mir ein schönes Debian Sarge System gebaut, das hängt dem OS X in nichts nach (Funktionalität/Geschwindigkeit/Sicherheit) und ist teilweise besser und schneller als ein unverändertes Apple Standardsystem (es lebe XFCE).

Einigen Macianern würde vielleicht ein wenig Toleranz gut stehen. Besonders jene, die Windows und Linux gar nicht oder nur unzureichend kennen/beurteilen können - wettern am lautesten gegen das eine oder das andere. Die tatsächlichen Unterschiede zwischen Mac/PC wurden bisher nur angekratzt.


----------



## Malcolm (16. Juli 2004)

Punkt 1: Macs sind in Benutzerfreundlichkeit, Design und Leistung PCs seit Jahren voraus.
Punkt 2: Ich hatte noch nie Viren auf meinem Mac!
Punkt 3: Müllt sich ein Windows System einfach mal selbst zu, das es x mal neu aufgestzt werden muss. Beim Mac löscht man das Programm was man nicht mehr braucht und es hinterlässt nicht irgendwelchen Dreck in der Registry oder ähnlichem.

Und das Argument mit den Spielen is wirklich Kindergarten. Ich sag nur Battlefield, CoD und UT2004 und und und


----------



## Malcolm (16. Juli 2004)

Ach ja und an den Freund über mir ein 1800DP is xmal schneller als ein 3400 Athlon!


----------



## folio (20. Juli 2004)

Also..ich arbeite zu Hause an einem Windows-Rechner.

Ich kann Argumente nicht leiden, die dem User letztendlich ganz egal sind. Nur mal als Beispiel wäre hier "Linux hat mindestens so viele Sicherheitslücken wie Windows"-Argument genannt. Na und? Mir ist ehrlich gesagt, wie viele Sicherheitslücken Linux hat, aber letztendlich ist es einfach sicher, weil sich niemand interessiert, dafür einen Virus zu programmieren. Genauso verhält es sich mit der Aussage, dass man "mal rechnen müsse, wieso Apple viel höhere Entwicklungskosten als Microsoft habe" - das mag durchaus stimmen, aber mir als User ist das doch vollkommen egal! Für mich zählt das Endprodukt.

Ich habe drei Tage lang mit einem PowerMac G5 gearbeitet. Meine Erfahrungen haben mir gezeigt, dass auch ein Mac nicht seltener abstürzt als ein Windows-PC.
Die Leistung kann man rein subjektiv auf keinen Fall beurteilen. Ich kann sagen, dass das Rendern eines Videos außergewöhnlich lange gedauert hat, aber ich bin deswegen kein Benchmark.
Benchmarks haben jedoch gezeigt, dass PCs leistungsfähiger sind.

Gleichzeitig sind Macs deutlich teurer. Das System, das nötig war um "vernünftig" Videos schneiden zu können, war ein G5 Dual 2 Ghz, der knapp 3000 € kostet...

Ich möchte nicht abstreiten, dass Macs den PCs in Sachen Design weit voraus sind. Die Optik von OS X ist einfach super. Aber ist das wirklich ein Kaufgrund? Ein Computerkauf sollte überwiegend nicht von subjektiven Faktoren ausgehen. Es geht hier um so hohe Kosten, dass man das ganze mal sachlich sehen muss.

Der in meinen Augen einzige sinnvolle Kaufgrund sind einige Programme, die nur für Mac erhältlich sind, zum Beispiel Final Cut.

Auch ich habe überlegt, mir einen eMac anzuschaffen - aber als ich dann mal nachgedacht habe, habe ich von dem Gedanken schnell Abstand genommen...


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Malcolm _
> *Punkt 1: Macs sind in Benutzerfreundlichkeit, Design und Leistung PCs seit Jahren voraus.
> Punkt 2: Ich hatte noch nie Viren auf meinem Mac!
> Punkt 3: Müllt sich ein Windows System einfach mal selbst zu, das es x mal neu aufgestzt werden muss. Beim Mac löscht man das Programm was man nicht mehr braucht und es hinterlässt nicht irgendwelchen Dreck in der Registry oder ähnlichem.
> ...



Punkt 1:  Ich würde sagen, war es mal - war es mal 
Punkt 2: Ich auf meinem Linux auch nicht
Punkt 3: Nö, dafür hinterlassen Mac Programme tausende von kleinen versteckten Dateien im Dateisystem und müllen das zu.

So Malcolm, wo sind bitte vernünftige Argumente von dir? Ich zitiere mal mich selbst: 


> *Einigen Macianern würde vielleicht ein wenig Toleranz gut stehen. * Besonders jene, die Windows und Linux gar nicht oder nur unzureichend kennen/beurteilen können - wettern am lautesten gegen das eine oder das andere. Die tatsächlichen Unterschiede zwischen Mac/PC wurden bisher nur angekratzt.



Ich bin weder Dein 'Freund' über Dir - denn jetzt steh' ich auch darunter - noch habe ich etwas schlechtes über Macs gesagt. Aber es gibt Themen, da kann man mit anderen Menschen nicht vernünftige Reden, weil die sich gleich angegriffen fühlen (stellvertretend für Steve Jobs), wenn man fair kritisiert.


----------



## kurtparis (20. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Punkt 1:  Ich würde sagen, war es mal - war es mal
> Punkt 2: Ich auf meinem Linux auch nicht
> Punkt 3: Nö, dafür hinterlassen Mac Programme tausende von kleinen versteckten Dateien im Dateisystem und müllen das zu.
> ...



zu Punkt 1 : Leistung... schwer zu sagen
 allerdings Design (zumindest was Windos betrifft) "Longhorn" soll so ca. 2005 oder 2006 rauskommen, mit einem Design was sehr MacOS X von 2003 ähnelt....


----------



## Dario Linsky (20. Juli 2004)

Wir finden es alle ganz schön, dass Microsoft auch auf den Trichter mit den schicken Desktop-Designs gekommen ist, aber das hat doch langsam wirklich nichts mehr mit dem Vergleich von Macs zu PCs zu tun. Abgesehen davon hatte ich gerade beim nochmaligen Überfliegen das Gefühl, dass das Thema schon vor etwa einem Jahr ausreichend besprochen war.
Deswegen werd ich hier mal zu machen, Beschwerden bitte per PN an mich.

PS: 


> und die neuen eMacs sind im Preis- Leistungsverhältnis nun wiklich nicht mehr zu toppen.


Ja, Emacs ist im Preis- Leistungsverhältnis wirklich nicht zu toppen.


----------

